# Girl or Boy!!! Help me decide!



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

We are picking out our puppy online and trying to choose between a boy and girl. We have had a male dog in the past so I am naturally leaning toward the boy. I just wondered if anyone has an opinion on the matter. I'm sure either dog will be great. We do have 3 small children so I want to make the best choice. thoughts??


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I always had girls dogs growing up. And of course everyone under the sun told us we needed to get a girl....  I was leaning toward getting a boy, because I never had one. But in the end we went with what the puppy looked like and not based on ***. So we ended up with a girl. But if the puppy happen to be a boy, that's what I would have gotten. So are decision was based on color...  

But for me I may go with a boy next time. If we decide to get another dog. Frankly if you plan on getting the puppy fixed and train him/her well. The *** shouldn't matter. There are a couple of articles on the web that talk about the difference in girl and boy dogs. They should be easy to find.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have always had girl dogs. So of course my cockapoo is a girl too. I don't know why I have always picked girls. I guess cause I had some friends that had boy dogs and they marked etc...I guess it's a personal preference. If you go and see puppies if one captures your heart go with that one


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

A girl dog will love you. A boy dog will be in love with you. I love my girl but, I am for sure in love with my boy.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I just got one of each. So everyone loves Lexi first because she's a bit calmer and more people friendly. But for a certain few, they love Beemer best. I mean he was the miracle worker that got my niece who was petrified of dogs to lay down and cuddle with him within a couple of days.

I don't think male or female makes a difference. He or she will love you and you will love your puppy right back.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I read recently on a breeders website that girls are more likely to be attached to one person and boys are friends with all members of the family alike. Now whether this is true or not is arguable but it is certainly true in my case of having one of each. Bonnie although still a friendly dog is very attached to me and Dexter is everybody's friend.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like girl dogs more...
Kiki loves everyone, but she does probably love me most


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Girls or boy is a personal choice, my gran and girl dogs, mum mum had girl dogs and we have girls dogs. I don't see myself ever owning a boy dog unless I had too. 

Oil though I know someone who had always had bitched but then got a boy dog as she wanted to own her stud, and now I think she is converted saying he is so much more loving than any of her bitches. 

So you really have to go with what feels right.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Both are equally lovely ... it is all personal choice really. 

A good puppy/dog comes from good parents, good breeder and a good owner (team effort) .. nothing to do with which ***   

I am sure you will be happy with which ever you choose


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We had the same problem a few months ago. We decided on a girl and picked her up from Anzil in Liverpool on Sunday. She is so good and so cute.

My decision was based on the fact that all my friends with male dogs said the leave their scent at every lamppost or anything and it can be a niasghtmare when walking. This could just be their dogs though. 

When our litter was born there was only two girls and four boys. This made our choice easier because there was only two to choose from.

Good luck


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> A girl dog will love you. A boy dog will be in love with you. I love my girl but, I am for sure in love with my boy.


Well said Donna I'm with you.
I find the opposite of Tess, I'm at the top of Mables list but she loves my husband and shares herself around, I'm top of Wilfs list and hes friendly with everyone else but tends to be more so if I'm not there x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> My decision was based on the fact that all my friends with male dogs said the leave their scent at every lamppost or anything and it can be a niasghtmare when walking. This could just be their dogs though.
> 
> 
> Good luck


My sister's dog was like this who was a boy but my previous dog was like that too and she was a girl. Beemer doesn't really do this. He also doesn't lift his leg to pee, but still squats. I heard the marking begins when you see them lift the leg. Biggest problem was the mounting/humping. Now that he's neutered, that only happens rarely.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

All dogs can be good and loving if raised properly. My vet also said that in smaller breeds like this, you don't see as big of a difference between males and females.

I wanted a male dog because I knew they got a little bigger (my husband was wary about getting a smallish dog), and because my experience with male pets in general (cats, dogs, etc.) has always been better - the males are a little more hyper and goofy, but they are much friendlier to the majority of people rather than picking a favorite, and seem more stable. Not saying this is true all of the time, but in my experience it is.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I was only having this conversation the other day with someone, do you find your dog either favours men or women? .... or is your dog just shallow and go to whoever has the nicest treat lol ...

Be interesting to find out who your dog prefers as I see it in many dogs.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is definitely a flirt with both male dogs and male humans. She rolls on her back to male dogs submissively waiting to be sniffed but she would never do the same for a female dog. As for male humans she greets all the male owners she knows in my local park but ignores the women.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

We had boys in the end, but have to say it was a case of which puppy 'felt' right when we went to see them. We actually chose our pups (well, I think they chose us too!) and THEN asked what *** they were! In honesty I was leaning towards boys because I didn't want to experience the female coming into season, although we plan to get them neutered (or spayed if they had been girls) anyway; we never planned to breed with them, they are our family pets.

Interestingly, we too have heard/read (not sure which, my head is full of sooooo much cockapoo 'information') that boys are more likely to be all-rounders in terms of sharing their love and affection, whereas girls often become more attached to one member of the family, but I can't speak from experience on that, it was just something I have heard.

I feel for you having to choose online...is there no way you could visit the pups to help you choose? I appreciate it may be difficult/a long way etc. but the 'feel' you get for the pup and his/her reactions to you too are (in my humble opinion) so important. When we chose ours we spent quite some time with them, and it was amazing how different their personalities were even as young as this...Ours were drawn to us (and vice-versa) and we also took our kiddies with us too, to gauge their reactions towards each other (very important for us as our youngest is autistic and we had to be sure they were going to be ok with each other.) We were also lucky enough to be able to visit them a fair few times and spend time with them prior to collecting them and bringing them home, and thankfully we were really sure that we had made the right choice.  Good luck with your decision and puppy selection...keep us posted.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh yes, one other thing, the neutering is a smaller/less invasive operation than spaying too, with a quicker recovery rate...another reason why I'm glad I have boys.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have had girl and boy dogs. I really don't think it matters. They are all just as loving. I have always been no 1 with them, but that's because I do everything for them. The nurturing first, the training second, the playing third and the cuddles when we are all knackered! I love them equally. They love us all, and anyone who happens to be in the house too. Max is 1 now and he doesn't scent mark when on walks. So just go for the dog you like best, or that chooses you.....and enjoy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Actually Bonnie barely noticed her keyhole spay, she was back to normal as soon as she was home. Dexter on the other hand for days you would thing he was dying!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Tess, Dexter sounds like such a boy


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Our cocker was a boy and he loved my mum best to the extent that he wouldn't go on a walk with other people (e.g my dad). Tilly loves everyone! She sometimes barks at men, but never at women.

I think it's all down to how they were brought up though, my mum totally babied our cocker, where I've tried to make Tilly friendly with everyone and not overly dependent on me. 

Like Jojo, I think the nature of a dog and how loving/sociable they are is down to their individual personality, not gender. its impossible to generalise and say "he is a boy so he will be more loving" or "she is a girl so she will like everyone", just like us humans!

A happy, healthy well socialised pup is far more important than what 'bits' it has!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Actually Bonnie barely noticed her keyhole spay, she was back to normal as soon as she was home. Dexter on the other hand for days you would thing he was dying!


That's a fair point, I guess I was generalising when I said that.  Sorry, didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

It's like having a baby - you don't choose the *** & whatever you get is the most wonderful thing & you can't imagine having them any other way. You should just choose the puppy that feels right & what *** it is doesnt matter; it will be perfect as it is x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

"That's a fair point, I guess I was generalising when I said that. Sorry, didn't mean to offend."

Ali you didn't offend me in any way! I think in general you are correct, it just wasn't the case with my two. Love your choice in names by the way!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Love your choice in names by the way!


 Thanks, I saw you have a Dexter too!  Also see there's an Alfie too!  Obviously we have good taste in poochie names!!!!!


----------

